# Looking for/Starting up Pathfinder game near Florissant, MO



## algebrapro18 (Sep 4, 2014)

I live in Florissant, MO area with my wife and sister-in-law and we're looking either to start a new group or join an existing one. With 3 potential players joining a group I don't see joining an existing game as very possible so I am more than willing to DM/GM but if anyone is willing to take 3 players on then playing would be preferred(I always seem to DM).
We have our own home and are more than willing to host and even provide food from time to time(my wife is a GREAT cook). We do have 4 cats and 2 dogs though so if you have allergies this isn't a 

My wife played D&D back in the early 90's but has been playing Pathfinder for a little over a year, though its mainly as a fighter in my Raise of the Runelords group or a cleric when we did the beginner box with her sister and our kids. She is open to playing pretty much anything but is a little shy at first so we need a group that understands that.

My sister-in-law is brand spanking new to table top games as of about a month ago but I've run her through the beginner box and she's even played through part of the Carrion Crown adventure path using full rules. She seems to be picking up the game very very quickly so I believe she will fit into any group fairly well, you might need to be a bit patient though. She is also a little on the shy side when she is in a new situation so again group understanding would be appreciated.

I've been playing for the last 15 years or so and have played everything from D&D/Pathfinder to Arduin and Final Fantasy table top. I can play pretty much anything and fill any role though I do prefer mele characters(fighers/barbarians/monks) to casters but am more than willing to challenge that. As I said above I DM 99% of the time lately so I'd prefer to be a player but if needed I can DM. If I end up starting a new group I will probably run an Adventure Path and I have the following available:

Rise of the Runelords(Anniversary edition only) 
Legacy of Fire 
Council of Thieves 
Kingmaker 
Serpent's Skull 
Carrion Crown 
Jade Regent 
Skull and Shackles 
Shattered Star 
Reign of Winter

We are looking for a group that meets on either Saturday or Sunday nights, or to start either a Saturday or Sunday night group. If this sounds like something you'd be interested in or if you're part of a group that has an opening please let me know. You can either reply to this thread, PM me here, call me at 314-716-2098(home) or call/text me 630-336-7748(cell) or email me at finalfantasyfan12632@gmail.com or bdettmann@stlcc.edu.

Looking forward to finding some players and rolling dice with new friends.


----------

